# Wiring a Lutron Dimmer With a 4-Way



## forgotflying

should work fine


----------



## backstay

You have to use companion dimmers if you have more than 2 locations.


----------



## Dennis Alwon

Even if it did work you cannot dim from that location so you need 2 slaves and one master unit. 

I don't think a standard 4 way will work but call the Lutron hotline (24-7) and ask them to be certain.


----------



## mdnitedrftr

backstay said:


> You have to use companion dimmers if you have more than 2 locations.


This.


----------



## A Little Short

backstay said:


> You have to use companion dimmers if you have more than 2 locations.






A Little Short said:


> Is it possible to wire a Lutron MACL-153M dimmer and companion dimmer MA-R into an existing 4-way circuit by replacing the two 3-way switches with the Luton dimmer & companion but leaving the 4-way mechanical switch?


I said I was using a companion/slave for one 3-way and the master for the other. Just leaving the 4-way.
I don't need to dim from the 4-way location but might want to turn them on/off there.


----------



## wcord

The wiring diagrams are either/or
If you use the remote, than you have to use a remote in the 4 way spot.
Your blue wire is a communication when connected to the RA.
Also notice there are only 2 wires connected to the 3way switch
I would think a 4 way may not be possible, as Lutron doesn't show a 4 way in their diagrams


----------



## backstay

wcord said:


> The wiring diagrams are either/or
> If you use the remote, than you have to use a remote in the 4 way spot.
> Your blue wire is a communication when connected to the RA.
> Also notice there are only 2 wires connected to the 3way switch
> I would think a 4 way may not be possible, as Lutron doesn't show a 4 way in their diagrams


Now three of us have told him this.


----------



## A Little Short

wcord said:


> The wiring diagrams are either/or
> If you use the remote, than you have to use a remote in the 4 way spot.
> Your blue wire is a communication when connected to the RA.
> Also notice there are only 2 wires connected to the 3way switch
> I would think a 4 way may not be possible, as Lutron doesn't show a 4 way in their diagrams


I put in a Caeseta wireless switch with a Pico remote. It was on a 3-way circuit and the diagrams just showed using the Caeseta at one switch location and the Pico for the other two. But I can't remember where/how I found it but I was able to go on Lutron's website where they had a special page called "advanced wiring diagrams" or something like that. It showed how to keep one of the 3-ways in place. That wasn't on the diagram included with the switch.
I haven't found anything on the Maestro dimmer but my thought was they may have an "advance wiring" diagram for it but don't know where to find it.

I probably will just call or email Lutron and see what they say. I'm not doubting anything you guys have said just want to find out for sure before I have to install the dimmer & companion(s).

The reason I don't want to put a companion where the 4-way is at is the customer doesn't want that location messed with. It is in a 4-gang box with toggle switches. If a companion is put there it wouldn't look right since it would be a decora type switch. He doesn't want to change the rest to decora to match. But may have to or just tie the 4-way travelers together and leave the switch but it would be just a "filler".


----------



## B-Nabs

A Little Short said:


> I put in a Caeseta wireless switch with a Pico remote. It was on a 3-way circuit and the diagrams just showed using the Caeseta at one switch location and the Pico for the other two. But I can't remember where/how I found it but I was able to go on Lutron's website where they had a special page called "advanced wiring diagrams" or something like that. It showed how to keep one of the 3-ways in place. That wasn't on the diagram included with the switch.
> I haven't found anything on the Maestro dimmer but my thought was they may have an "advance wiring" diagram for it but don't know where to find it.
> 
> I probably will just call or email Lutron and see what they say. I'm not doubting anything you guys have said just want to find out for sure before I have to install the dimmer & companion(s).
> 
> The reason I don't want to put a companion where the 4-way is at is the customer doesn't want that location messed with. It is in a 4-gang box with toggle switches. If a companion is put there it wouldn't look right since it would be a decora type switch. He doesn't want to change the rest to decora to match. But may have to or just tie the 4-way travelers together and leave the switch but it would be just a "filler".



That seems a bit silly. How much is it really going to cost to change the other three switches to decora? Plus "looking funny" is outside the fact that you'll have a hell of a time finding a plate to fit three toggles and one decora. I think the simplest solution is to replace the 4 way with a companion, and replace the other toggles and plate at the same time. If the customer wants a maestro on this circuit, that's what it's going to take.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backstay

B-Nabs said:


> Plus "looking funny" is outside the fact that you'll have a hell of a time finding a plate to fit three toggles and one decora.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


P&S SP326, comes in most colors


----------



## Jmcstevenson

Great responses; I have to look at doing this on the job I'm on. Lighting package came with two masters, two slaves, and a Grapik Eye 4000 control unit.


----------



## A Little Short

*Update*

*I was sure everyone that told me I needed the companion dimmer was correct, and they were.* I just kept going back to a wiring diagram I found that was not one of the published ones about wiring a Caseta switch and using a mechanical switch. Thinking there might be a way to do it with a dimmer in a 4-way circuit. Lutron tech support confirmed I had to use the companion.

The job is done. I used the master along with two companion dimmers and all is well!


----------

